# Chocolate-Cherry Ricotta Toast



## mish (Jan 11, 2006)

Serve as an appy, dessert or accompaniment to hot chocolate, tea or coffee.

Chocolate-Cherry Ricotta Toast 

- 3/4 cup cherries, pitted and chopped, juice reserved
- Extra chopped cherries for garnish
- 1-1/2 cups ricotta cheese
- 2 to 4 tablespoons sugar
- 1/8 teaspoon almond extract
- 4 slices Cinnamon Raisin bread (about 3/4" thick)
- 1/4 cup mini chocolate chips or chocolate curls
- 1/4 cup sliced almonds 

Mix together chopped cherries and reserved juice, ricotta, sugar to taste and almond extract in a medium bowl. Cover and refrigerate until ready to use.

Toast the bread. Spread each slice with the cherry-ricotta mixture and sprinkle with the chocolate pieces, sliced almonds and extra chopped cherries.

4 servings


----------



## middie (Jan 11, 2006)

mish this sounds wonderful !!!!!!!!!
i'm all over this next time i buy cherries


----------



## mish (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks, Middie. It reminded me of a cannoli filling. I might give that a try, sprinkled with some pistachios?  Wondered if I should post it under dessert, but wasn't sure what catagory.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 11, 2006)

Mish, I'll copy this over to desserts--it's too good not to!


----------



## mish (Jan 11, 2006)

Thank you, PA.   

Thinking out loud... might make a good filling for a rolled chocolate pancake or crepe.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 11, 2006)

(Must not lick the computer screen, must not....) That sounds breath taking Mish, thank-you so much for this cherry recipe!


----------

